# Secret Account/Money Hiding



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it Ok and "legal" for a spouse to have secret accounts and run money through them and spend freely without the knowledge of the other spouse? My H refuses to produce this banking statements to me. Can he do that? He has received monies from a freelance business over the last few years I think that we (myself and my children) have not even been aware of and we HAVE BILLS, a kid in collage, and one on the way to college. This whole thing infuriates me. WE COULD HAVE USED THAT MONEY, but then again, he said he was preparing to leave me. Help?


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

This will depend on the state. In most places he will have to disclose all in divorce. How traceable is this money though. 

I ask because before my first divorce (yay me going for 2 now) I had 3 jobs, 2 of which were tip jobs. I hid money above and beyond the expected tip earnings (I always averaged above the norm) in cash, never written anywhere at all in a safety deposit box until I had money to move. I still fully supported the house (yup, he was a bum) and he wanted for nothing. LOL actually in those last months I was happy to give him extra for weekend SCUBA trips and the like just to make him go away lol
All this talk to say if he is earning totally under the table you might have a hard time getting to it unless he wants to "tell" you of it. Gather any proof of it's existance and keep that for court. He must disclose all assets in divorce.
I did tell the judge that I had squirrelled away moving money for the courts records (I'm not good with purgery) but I took literally NOTHING but my backpack of clothes.
I wish this divorce would be so easy but kids make it a lot more than walking papers.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes of course it's legal. If you think it's worth to pursue then hire a forensic accountant. Their job is to uncover hidden funds.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Kcrat said:


> Is it Ok and "legal" for a spouse to have secret accounts and run money through them and spend freely without the knowledge of the other spouse? My H refuses to produce this banking statements to me. Can he do that? He has received monies from a freelance business over the last few years I think that we (myself and my children) have not even been aware of and we HAVE BILLS, a kid in collage, and one on the way to college. This whole thing infuriates me. WE COULD HAVE USED THAT MONEY, but then again, he said he was preparing to leave me. Help?


More than likely he was stashing money getting ready to leave you. Happens more often than you think especially with stories of women destroying a man financially. Legally you can't do squat until you file but talk to your lawyer. It really depends how much of a fight you to endure.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, it is legal. Once you file for divorce, all those financial records will be subpoenaed. That really doesn't mean a lot either. My estranged husband still wouldn't turn over some of his accounts. Sure, a judge can compel him to turn everything over. Once the judge gets involve the legal bill gets enormous. The costs involved do get prohibitive. For example, my last trip before the judge (to get spousal support) lasted 30 minutes. My lawyer billed me $2700 for the appearance and work associated with it........and we haven't even gotten to the forensic accountant yet. It gets to the point it's not even worth tracking the money down. But, I do wish you luck with stopping your husband from diverting the money.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course you could go Mongol Army on him and call the IRS to rat him out for tax evasion. Burn everything down.


----------

